# Shop counter



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just finished a shop counter for my local Chinese take away. It is mainly made out of laminated MDF and has some pine trim for the accents. It has taken me three days to complete this and it was all done on site. I still have to trim the edges on the inside of the counter but other than that it is finished. Got me and the family a couple of free meals too.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice design. 3 days? It would take me 3 weeks, or more.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks nice.

Free meals at a Chinese take-out? Don't have to, uh, noodle that one too long.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice clean design.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice work! Although I love Chinese food, I sure hope you got more then a couple of free meals for that great job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Talking about eating Chinese food, man do hate that stuff,, I can almost hear the guy in the back say, fire up the garbage "despoiler " we have someone that wants today special ..  by the way is the rice still moving ,if so wipe the little white worms off the rice at the same time .  

=======


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> fire up the garbage "despoiler "


Yikes! Glad I don't eat at your local Chinese restaurant. I live in a small town and we only have one Chinese place. They are locals, and in a small town everyone knows every one. They are a nice family and treat all their customers very well. They have been in business for 17 yrs. and no complaints that I know of.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

When I was young I worked in one or two Chinese restaurants part time, the kitchen/back room, just nasty,nasty most didn't know what a mop was for,nasty ... if something hit the floor it was in the soup in a heart beat..nasty, nasty ..  I will say most can't be that way, but next time you go in one ask if you can go in the kitchen , but then you may not want to..  it took me a very long time to eat hot dogs once I saw how they made them..nasty stuff..  I once worked in a place called the White Spot and they sold fried chicken , I still can't eat fried chicken legs to this day 



========





CanuckGal said:


> Yikes! Glad I don't eat at your local Chinese restaurant. I live in a small town and we only have one Chinese place. They are locals, and in a small town everyone knows every one. They are a nice family and treat all their customers very well. They have been in business for 17 yrs. and no complaints that I know of.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey, you don't wanna watch 'em make cottage cheese, either. Guys in hip boots wandering around the vats, floor is filthy, when the stirring paddles need tending, those guys get right in the vats. 
But, I still eat it! Scrapple, too. And, I cringe at my visions of it's preparation.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I lived _not far enough _from an Abattoir at one point, but I still eat red meat. Gruesome!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Back to the subject in hand, what a beautiful job you've made of that counter, as Mike said, nice clean lines and three days, quite amazing Mailee.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Harry and guys. Yes three days. I thought I had better get my speed up a bit as I am going self employed shortly due to circumstances. Looks like my hobby is going to have to pay and keep my family. Fingers crossed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mailee, judging by the standard of all the work you have shared with us, I don't think you will have too many problems setting up in business. Word of mouth builds up businesses quite quickly. I wish you all the luck in the world, this can well be a turning point in your career. Sometimes circumstances occur that seem catastrophic at the time but turn out to be the "push" that was needed to change career directions.


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Deb
> 
> When I was young I worked in one or two Chinese restaurants part time, the kitchen/back room, just nasty,nasty most didn't know what a mop was for,nasty ... if something hit the floor it was in the soup in a heart beat..nasty, nasty ..  I will say most can't be that way, but next time you go in one ask if you can go in the kitchen , but then you may not want to..  it took me a very long time to eat hot dogs once I saw how they made them..nasty stuff..  I once worked in a place called the White Spot and they sold fried chicken , I still can't eat fried chicken legs to this day
> 
> ...


Yuck. In the 70's I was on a photo shoot at Lancew Foods. The shoot took forever and it was about midnight and no dinner. the project mgr who was doing the display work said for us to eat whatever was aready shot. So we went thru the peanuit butter and cheese crackers, the cookies, moon pies etc and i was eatingm y 8th beef jerkey when I read the label. "...made from tongue, sheeks, feet and other assirted pig parts." If they told us that much, can you imagine what the "other" was. But still spicy and good.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Mailee
Very nice job. You are a hard worker to get that much done in such little time.
Look very nice, professional & very functional. 
Good work. True craftsmanship!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Let's see, the topic was?? Oh yes, great job on the counter top Mailee. Built on site that can make it somewhat tougher and in anouther sense easier. Whichever it was I trust that for you it was worth it.


----------

